# HCG beta test



## amber-ruby (Jun 23, 2015)

hi guys

I have had treatment abroad and wondering where to get HCG test done in N.Ireland? I am thinking Origin? Can anyone give me an idea of cost of this test? thank you


----------



## Rosecat (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi Amber - I got a HCG test done at my GP surgery after I had treatment in Glasgow. I just asked and they did it no bother. Hope that helps


----------



## dee_30 (May 11, 2016)

Hi, 

I had mine done at GCRM. I think it was £60 for beta and progesterone, or mabe it was £60 each. But the clinic is lovely and the staff are really nice and friendly. They also advised me that if my level was above a certain number that there was no point in repeating it and just save my money!!

I had a pre treatment scan done at origin and I really didn't like the clinic. It's a service that you are paying for and I definitely believe you get a better service at GCRM. 

My gp wouldn't do my bloods for me. 

Good luck!!


----------



## amber-ruby (Jun 23, 2015)

thank you I will try my GP and if that's a no then will contact GCRM x


----------

